# Cloudy Headlights



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Am frustrated that I can't get my headlights clear. Have tried 2 different methods (Turtle wax kit that uses 4 different grits sandpaper and Meguire's that uses the ball and sandpaper) and STILL, they won't get clear. Could this cloudiness be from the inside and if so, does the lense come off or is it like a sealed beam headlight?
Don't really want to buy new lenses, bet they cost an arm and a leg but these cloudy headlights really detract from the rest of the car.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Could be from the inside. That's a very common problem with headlights in any car. People always assume it's just on the outside. Here is a link from the knowledge base that shows you how to install angel eyes. Half way through, he takes apart the headlight to get inside. You need to heat it in the oven. Here it is.

Install Umnitza Angel Eyes on GTO


----------

